
Families around the world photographed with weekly shopping - £3.20 to £320 - chrisacky
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2319825/The-great-global-food-gap-Families-world-photographed-weekly-shopping-reveal-cost-ranges-3-20-320.html
======
blowski
Churnalism, of the usual quality from Daily Mail. The photos are from a book
published in 2005.
<http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=5005952>

------
chrisgd
Interesting stuff. It is amazing that so many of the packaged products are
ubiquitous no matter where you go (soda, cereal, etc.) The sheer volume of
produce that some families are paying less than 50 pounds per week for is
pretty impressive. That would take a lot of farmers market shopping where we
are.

